
Show HN: Share-this: Medium-like text sharing - MaxArt2501
https://maxart2501.github.io/share-this/
======
_asummers
Am I the only person absolutely hates this feature on websites? I highlight
where I'm at on the page in the event I get pulled away for whatever reason so
I know where I was at in the page. Any JS interaction there drives me insane
and I wish no sites did this. If you're going to ask me to share the text, at
least make that show up _outside_ the text I'm reading, please.

~~~
jszymborski
I really hate this anti-pattern. I can't be the only person who highlights
text as he reads to follow along...

~~~
brynjolf
I actually sometimes just copy the text from medium into a text editor so I
can continue doing this. I'm addicted to highlighting.

------
zackbloom
Please consider releasing this as a Cloudflare App [1], it would make it easy
for non-technical people to use it, and it would be an awesome app.

1: [https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/)

------
MaxArt2501
I actually used the sharing functionality provided by the library to post this
link here.

Suggestions are well accepted.

------
franciscop
It appears totally broken to me, it might be the adblocker though (I also
block social media): [https://imgur.com/a/bB017](https://imgur.com/a/bB017)

The same thing on Medium appears perfect without any social media link.

~~~
MaxArt2501
Are you using Firefox, perchance? It has a "bug" (not sure about that, but
surely it's the only one that shows that behavior) relating to SVGs, so it
used to size incorrectly the fouth icon. I worked it around some minutes ago
and it should be fine.

The first icon should be Twitter, so maybe it's really Adblocker. I've tested
it with uBlock Origin and it shows the same behavior but, honestly, I don't
want to tamper with that.

In fact, the sharers that are provided are meant to be _examples_ , and not
part of the core library. I guess simply changing the name attribute of the
sharer would end up in showing the button.

------
maaarghk
You probably need a new name -
[https://www.sharethis.com/](https://www.sharethis.com/)

~~~
MaxArt2501
Yeah, someone already pointed that out on Reddit :( Let's see how it develops.

~~~
eriknstr
Don't wait to see how it develops, just change the name. The sooner you change
the name the better.

Besides the old repo URL will still redirect to the new location after you've
renamed the repo on GitHub by going into settings and changing it there.

~~~
MaxArt2501
I'll have to deal with npm and bower too, though. I guess I'll have to release
a new package and deprecate the old one.

------
dabernathy89
I really like the way Medium creates a "screenshot" when you share highlighted
text to Twitter. I thought that's what this was going to be - although this is
pretty cool, and it looks like this library makes it really easy to extend and
add something like that.

~~~
anotherfounder
Does anyone know how they do this?

~~~
modish-minimum
imagemagick on the server with custom fonts

------
dwrowe
Looks interesting! Getting some odd skipping around testing on mobile (iOS /
Chrome), where holding on a word skips to the bottom of the page, to an
unrelated selection.

~~~
MaxArt2501
Strange. The selection itself isn't handled by the library itself, rather than
the browser/OS. The library only reacts when a selection is made.

Does it happen to you in other cases as well?

------
tbodt
I'm afraid you may be violating Medium's copyright on their design, sir

~~~
MaxArt2501
I'm pretty sure there's a lot of prior art for their "design", so I'm kind of
safe there.

Edit: unless you were referring to the whole aspect of the page. In that case,
it's just a presentational page for an open source project, so it has nothing
to do with blogging platforms. That should be ok, I guess.

